# DVC Hawaii groundbreaking video



## dvc_john (Nov 19, 2008)

From a local news station:

www.kgmb9.com/main/content/view/11600/245/


----------



## TomH (Nov 19, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for posting this.  I am so excited about this resort and its pool.  We own at Marriott's Ko Olina and lobe it there. We would love to use our DVC points here as well.  Maybe an add on down the road.

Tom


----------

